# what is the best vacuum pump for BHO purging?



## vapedup (Apr 24, 2013)

I just got everything need, except pump, to start running some BHO. I Wanted to ask other's wht they thought the best vacuum pump was?? +rep


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 24, 2013)

A number of good ones out there. I like our single stage CPS VP6S for most of our stuff.


----------



## vapedup (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks homie! What do u think of this one?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001P7C7QM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_image_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## vacpurge (Apr 24, 2013)

pretty good price. brand name, 8cfm is massive. 2 stage is good (quieter most of the time). I paid 110$ for a cheap chinese one. that was after shipping though. I bet shipping on that robinair is not cheap. especially into canada.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 24, 2013)

Hint: lower micron rating = better purge

If you can get one in the 10-15 range you'll be set.


----------



## vapedup (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks guys! I appreciate it! Think im gonna make jump on this one!


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 25, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Hint: lower micro rating = better purge
> 
> If you can get one in the 10-15 range you'll be set.


On the other hand THC boils at relatively low temperatures in a vacuum. See attached graph, compliments of Skyhighler:

I used to use -29.9" Hg, but have backed off to -29.5" Hg to preserve them. Anything in the micron range would require super chilling the THC to preserve it.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 25, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> On the other hand THC boils at relatively low temperatures in a vacuum. See attached graph, compliments of Skyhighler:
> 
> I used to use -29.9" Hg, but have backed off to -29.5" Hg to preserve them. Anything in the micron range would require super chilling the THC to preserve it.


That is also a good point. However 29.5 isn't going to give you a complete purge, you're still going to have to use heat where you're going to lose some anyways. Tuff call...


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 26, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> That is also a good point. However 29.5 isn't going to give you a complete purge, you're still going to have to use heat where you're going to lose some anyways. Tuff call...


Why won't -29.5" Hg completely purge the oil at 115F? Ours has no detectable solvent and smells like the material it was extracted for.


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 26, 2013)

vapedup said:


> Thanks homie! What do u think of this one?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001P7C7QM/ref=ox_sc_sfl_image_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


Robinair makes a decent pump and 8cfm is certainly a handy size. You don't need a two stage, but it will work fine. We use a Robinair 15500 5 cfm two stage for some of our stuff.


----------



## Dan Kone (Apr 26, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Why won't -29.5" Hg completely purge the oil at 115F? Ours has no detectable solvent and smells like the material it was extracted for.


Vac oven? 

I don't have an oven. I purge, then heat usually for several hours. 


IDK. I think you have a good point though. Seems like you'd pull terpenes at 30. But am I pulling more by heating?


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 27, 2013)

Dan Kone said:


> Vac oven?
> 
> I don't have an oven. I purge, then heat usually for several hours.
> 
> ...


Our vacuum purges leave more flora flavor than purging by just heat used to do. The oil that we fully purge and decarboxylate using only heat, mostly has a hashy flavor.


----------



## wowzerz (Aug 18, 2013)

would a 14cfm Lab grade pump be overkill? 
http://www.pchemlabs.com/product.asp?pid=3926
found one for 500 used. Would this be doing too much?


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 18, 2013)

yup its overkill. you only need like a 98% vacuum @ approx 100f so its not like you need a perfect extreme vacuum.... even the cheap harbor freight pumps will make shatter, wax, whatever you want. and theyre only like 80$.

some guys achieve full vacuum... and then BURP fresh air back into the chamber for a second.. thus decreasing the vacuum by just a tiny bit. full vacuums can pull terps (flavor) and THC out of the oil if you got too much heat. even on a very hot summer day... a full vacuum for too long of a time can suck terpenes and THC from the oil.

so, long story short... buy a cheap pump. they work just the same, if not better.. just a hair louder and maybe 50% longer to achieve vacuum. 2 mins extra. big deal!

that pump does look pretty damn bad ass though. but its the bud you start with, not the tools you got.. for the most part.


----------



## 2Kushed (Aug 18, 2013)

wowzerz said:


> would a 14cfm Lab grade pump be overkill?
> http://www.pchemlabs.com/product.asp?pid=3926
> found one for 500 used. Would this be doing too much?


Yes, it would. Buy a good American made 7-8cfm for that much. Try Amazon or Ebay for JB or Yellow Jacket. Get one that is easy to change the oil!


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 18, 2013)

JB and yellow jacket are also way overkill IMO. theyre still like 2-300$ arent they???


----------



## adam soza (Aug 18, 2013)

I heard yellowjacket was sick, but at who knows what price.


----------



## 2Kushed (Aug 18, 2013)

Tools, hardware, etc. from China stink. If you want to know what China smells like go to Harbor Freight. Take a deep breath. Chinese tools do not last, they usually do not preform to spec., noisey, and they feel cheap.


----------



## Fadedawg (Aug 19, 2013)

wowzerz said:


> would a 14cfm Lab grade pump be overkill?
> http://www.pchemlabs.com/product.asp?pid=3926
> found one for 500 used. Would this be doing too much?


14cfm, two stage, and $500 are all three overkill for the purpose.


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 20, 2013)

I went with a 6 CFM, 2 stage by JB. Buy American!! Works great. Paid 300 which was paid off with my first bho run with it.


----------



## adam soza (Aug 20, 2013)

As long as your happy with the purchase bro, that's what counts.


----------



## adam soza (Aug 20, 2013)

2Kushed said:


> If you want to know what China smells like go to Harbor Freight.


Hahahhahaaha


----------



## openhorizon (Aug 20, 2013)

adam soza said:


> As long as your happy with the purchase bro, that's what counts.


Definitely happy with these muffins. They are my first few runs. I expect improvement with more runs.


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Robinair makes a decent pump and 8cfm is certainly a handy size. You don't need a two stage, but it will work fine. We use a Robinair 15500 5 cfm two stage for some of our stuff.


I was just about to order the 15500 Robinair but a few negative reviews on amazon stopped me (like oil smoke and only reaching 25hg). My current gast pump quit pulling 29hg and I'm looking for a reliable 2-stage and not break the bank, I'm only using a vac it pro, do you think I'll be fine with the 15500?


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

the 15500 is such over kill, even a stage 2 pump is overkill. 29" is plenty of vacuum to be working with.


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

I respect your opinion VP, what would your recommendation be for a pump to do the job just fine in my vac it pro chamber. My current pumps only go to 25hg. Thanks in advance


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

just something fairly cheap, should only have to spend 100$ or so... those 500$ pumps are way overkill and just wasting money for making BHO. 

what is your elevation?? have you tried changing your pumps oil? are you sure there isnt an air leak anywhere? sometimes even just a 98% vacuum is the best. at a 99.5% vacuum, THC will boil away at something crazy low like 10 or 15F.

I have had awesome results with a cheap chinese no name one from harbor freight.


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm around 2000 ft elevation. These pumps I have I am not sure that you can oil them, they're not typical vacuum pumps, I don't know what the hell they were used for but they were in my boat storage space being thrown away. I really try to avoid harbor freight, Mainly I hate going to that side of town, it's a full day trip. I was looking at the 15300 Robinair for 150$ @ amazon


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

well if its that cheap, I would get it. I thought those robinairs were like 400+ I paid 110$ for my no name chinese one.... so hell yeah if its only 150$


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay cool, thanks for the solid advice man. Loving the help here at RIU!


----------



## Twitch (Sep 17, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> well if its that cheap, I would get it. I thought those robinairs were like 400+ I paid 110$ for my no name chinese one.... so hell yeah if its only 150$


i think mine was 150 or 160 with tax, i agree i think anything over 250 is over kill


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

also, if youre at 2000 feet, same as me, max vacuum you can pull is 28.7 or so. so your gauge will never go past 28.5 ish... but thats a full vacuum... so once your gauge is at 28" that would be roughly enough and I wouldnt panic if youre only seeing 28" 

25" is a hair low though.


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

I just ordered it, 113$ after my amazon points and shipping, I'm stoked to say the least! Yeah I don't think I could justify paying twice that either, it's nice and all but 200-250$ is a decent amount of product that I can use! Good to know that the gauge won't go to 29 because of altitude, I would have been scratching my head on that one for awhile


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah were already at like a 1.2" vacuum @ 2000 feet... so we pull 28.7 more and theres your 29.9"

thats a hell of a price, I didnt know amazon did points. pretty cool.


----------



## colonuggs (Sep 17, 2013)

on ebay $75 to ur door .... Single Stage 3 CFM 1/4HP Rotary Vane Vacuum Pump


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm not a huge fan of eBay, had a few bad experiences with sellers a long time ago. I buy a lot of crap off amazon and I finally decided to cash in my reward points. You get like a dollar for every hundred you spend or something....


----------



## Twitch (Sep 17, 2013)

nme said:


> I'm not a huge fan of eBay, had a few bad experiences with sellers a long time ago. I buy a lot of crap off amazon and I finally decided to cash in my reward points. You get like a dollar for every hundred you spend or something....


i am not a huge fan of buying stuff online, plus i got a 3 year warranty if it fucks up, which it has, i get a new one from the store that day. no sending it back because these fuckers are heavy


----------



## nme (Sep 17, 2013)

Trust me twitch I would like to buy locally but I don't drive, I might kill someone trying too! I have found that it is easier on my wife and I to order online than to drive around town for most the shopping


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 17, 2013)

yeah ordering online is the best thing ive ever done... and worst thing on my bank account. need something? anything, some random crazy weird piece.. find it in 2 minutes, pay tonight and have it shipped in the morning, providing shipping isnt a deal breaker, and you can afford to wait a week or so. I love it!!!! especially being in canada... your guys' prices in the states are fucking lowww!!! like 40% off everything, or more.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm about to buy equipment, probably going to get the robinair 15300 I guess... what is a good vacuum chamber, and do I need anything else for it like gauges or hoses or anything?


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 20, 2013)

a lot of us use the vac it pro model, but there is tons on ebay that are a stainless steel bowl type for about 110-150$, with a nice lid. try to find a dish that is 1 gallon or so (unless you run massive amounts) and with a lid that is 1/2" or thicker.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 20, 2013)

I really like the provac 3 gal chamber, 3 gal is bigger than I need atm, but thats not a bad thing I don't think, best 140 i spet in a while...only have had it for like a month , but seems sturdy


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 6, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> On the other hand THC boils at relatively low temperatures in a vacuum. See attached graph, compliments of Skyhighler:
> 
> I used to use -29.9" Hg, but have backed off to -29.5" Hg to preserve them. Anything in the micron range would require super chilling the THC to preserve it.



What range would you say is safe for a micron rating to preserve the most terps, I'm starting to think 25 is too high.


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 7, 2013)

We only purge at -29.5 hg, which is about 319, 200 microns. At 25 microns, THC and the other terpenes are boiling at room temperature.


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 7, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> We only purge at -29.5 hg, which is about 319, 200 microns. At 25 microns, THC and the other terpenes are boiling at room temperature.


Maybe I asked it wrong, I've never seen a pump rated in the thousands. When muffing; and the vac is on and it's max pressure is 25 microns. Is't it going to go beyond the max pressure of -29 hg; even though it won't show it on the gauge? 

Its this line of thinking that makes me reluctant to use a pump rated at 25 micron.


----------



## DO3SHA (Nov 7, 2013)

Robinair 10cfm

Will rock any chanber or oven


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 8, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Maybe I asked it wrong, I've never seen a pump rated in the thousands. When muffing; and the vac is on and it's max pressure is 25 microns. Is't it going to go beyond the max pressure of -29 hg; even though it won't show it on the gauge?
> 
> Its this line of thinking that makes me reluctant to use a pump rated at 25 micron.


You may be looking at the number backwards and I seem to have lost my mind with that number. 

25 microns is how much remaining atmospheric pressure there is left, starting at 760,000 microns. If you pull much below 10,000 microns (-29.5" Hg), you will be boiling the cannabinoids at ambient temperatures. http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/vacuum-converter-d_460.html


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 8, 2013)

Am I getting this right now?

So a pump rated at 25 microns will always pull ultimate vacuum at about -29.9hg period?

Where you want no more than -29.5; a 10k micron rating to keep thc boiling above 160f?

Also how is a 10k pump rated on the box, can't seem to find any examples...

I just got one of these (7cfm)
http://www.yellowjacket.com/product/948

Beginning to think it's the reason for darker stuff we been getting.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2013)

Just somthing I think"noticed...after I blast and scrape the initial hash and turn it into a beautiful blond/golden oil, when I go back and rescrape the stuff left behind in the pyrex it is always darker than the stuff scraped fresh and put in vac...my guess airation causes dark color??


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 8, 2013)

Airation=oxidation
Run n through your vac...only way to really fix


----------



## Bublonichronic (Nov 8, 2013)

qwizoking said:


> Airation=oxidation


Oxidation smoxidation, that's the cause no? Aside from the fact didferent strains have different cannabinoid profiles?


----------



## Fadedawg (Nov 9, 2013)

BluJayz said:


> Am I getting this right now?
> 
> So a pump rated at 25 microns will always pull ultimate vacuum at about -29.9hg period?
> 
> ...


Even a single stage pump will pull under 100 microns, so you have to bleed in air to keep it from pumping below 29.5" Hg.


----------



## BluJayz (Nov 10, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Even a single stage pump will pull under 100 microns, so you have to bleed in air to keep it from pumping below 29.5" Hg.


I love you science; oh and you too fade.. lol


----------



## Wildmans PNW Greens (Jul 24, 2014)

The robinair is shitty loses its power so fast go American made jb or yellowjacket and youll be set for a good long time i cook all my oils for nearly 3 days at 111.5 first day to 114.5 last day under a 28.5 pull i run my pump for 4 hours the first purge then burp re pull it and turn her off over night do it again next day im getting test at 68% thc with 16 % terps 2% activation pull to tear shatter ILL say this throw shit in to extract get shit out i run my smalls and a small amount of trim you can see my oils in Culture magazine the OIL Baron oils


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

BluJayz said:


> Am I getting this right now?
> 
> So a pump rated at 25 microns will always pull ultimate vacuum at about -29.9hg period?
> 
> ...


As I understand it (from Fade mostly) the dark is from the temperature. 

For the pumps I think you may be missing some concepts.

This is a job of controlling temp and pressure.

My extractor came with a bleed valve. I have a CPS 6cfm, two stage. I can pull the system down to 100 microns or even lower if I risk buckling in my Butane jug.

So, I have a gauge at the boil off side and I use the charts and a laser temp measure, to put the system where I want it by using the bleed valve and the Cuisinart fondu pot (thanks, Fade, for that tip)

You want the pump stronger than you need and then bleed air to keep it at the pressure you want,

Helps?


----------



## Doer (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh, I don't think the ultimate pressure on these pumps means that really. From reading it seem to be about how fast you can pull to rough vacuum levels....around 10K microns.

If you pull 25 microns on something it better be able to take it.


----------



## goalie (Jul 31, 2014)

hey guys i have a robinair 15500 2 stage 5 cfm pump which is rated at 40-50 microns from what i can find online - is this adequate for purging my winterized bho or do i need lower micron?


----------



## Doer (Jul 31, 2014)

goalie said:


> hey guys i have a robinair 15500 2 stage 5 cfm pump which is rated at 40-50 microns from what i can find online - is this adequate for purging my winterized bho or do i need lower micron?


That will do you more that just fine. I have something very similar, the 6 cfm, 2 stage CPS. It probably could suck the chrome off a bumper. 

So, you will need a bleed value to steady your pressure at some level like -29.9 psi.

What will you do with the alcohol? You can't just pump it through your pump oil. It will ruin the pump.


----------



## Doer (Jul 31, 2014)

Strike that. I will boil ethanol at about 1 psi. To keep the temperature below 100F.


----------



## PoptimusCrime (Dec 10, 2016)

vacpurge said:


> yeah ordering online is the best thing ive ever done... and worst thing on my bank account. need something? anything, some random crazy weird piece.. find it in 2 minutes, pay tonight and have it shipped in the morning, providing shipping isnt a deal breaker, and you can afford to wait a week or so. I love it!!!! especially being in canada... your guys' prices in the states are fucking lowww!!! like 40% off everything, or more.


I was wondering I'm here in New Hampshire not too far away from Canada although I do live in Southern New Hampshire I just ordered a 5 gallon 7CFM Purge system with a one stage pump 4 $200 on Amazon I am a complete newbie and I would appreciate any of some of the great advice that I have been reading I f****** love this thread everyone is so chill no one is a douchebag I think everyone understands that some people have a lot more knowledge than others and they are actually willing to share and spoon feed this information two people like myself who don't know where to find such informative answers thank you everyone cheers and happy holidays


----------



## PoptimusCrime (Dec 10, 2016)

BluJayz said:


> What range would you say is safe for a micron rating to preserve the most terps, I'm starting to think 25 is too high.


I agree! I think 45 is good! But don't take my advice to Heart I am a newbie


----------



## PoptimusCrime (Dec 10, 2016)

nme said:


> Trust me twitch I would like to buy locally but I don't drive, I might kill someone trying too! I have found that it is easier on my wife and I to order online than to drive around town for most the shopping


Thats so funny bro! God bless the internet that's for sure


----------



## Tittler (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi all,

Really enjoyed this thread; helped confirm that I still have a lot to learn!

So, I just bought the following rig:

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01MF9ZE7J/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Essentially, 3cfm, single stage pump, best value vacs. I'm confident that the pump I have is gonna be fine. Connections/valves all are decent quality, so not concerned about holding my vacuum. The issue for me is heat - I don't have a heating pad, and am planning on using the warming element on my stovetop for final purge.

My plan so far - blast 1oz, let degas in warm area for a bit. Once calmed down, place in vacuum, purge 2-3 times till heavy bubbling subsides. I'm then going to set it up for a good 24hr purge on low heat (gonna aim for 105F product temp). I'm going to do a try run or two to see how steady the heat holds on the stovetop with nothing in the container, and go from there.

If I can't find a way to hold consistent, low heat, does anyone have any cheap heating pad solutions that won't cost me hundreds of dollars? I'm in Canada, and most of the digital heat control pads I've found are at least 220$.

Looking forward to reading more as I explore the site!


----------



## Fadedawg (Dec 20, 2016)

Tittler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Really enjoyed this thread; helped confirm that I still have a lot to learn!
> 
> ...


The stove top is most likely to hot and not controllable at the temperatures that you are operating at. you can ameliorate that somewhat by setting a pan of sand on the element and the pot in the sand.

Silicone heat mats with a variac or PID controller will also work.


----------



## bgmike8 (Dec 28, 2016)

I hope you guys don't mind if I'm a little off topic.
I'm looking to buy a whole setup and the Internet is providing me with a lot of convoluted info.

Tell me if I'm on the right track please.

I need a tube. Probably a nice metal one that I blast into and then can open. Up when I'm ready.

I open it into a Pyrex dish that sits in mildly warm water. When all the gas blows off of it I can safely take it inside and put it in a pot that holds vacuum. 

I hook a pump to that and purge it


----------



## ziggystixx (Mar 14, 2018)

hi guys!
so im pretty new here. i live in austria, vienna where the cannabis industry works in a loophole. certain products are easy to obtain and others very difficult. a purge kit from best value vacs cost around 700 euros, whereas on their website the same kit cost only 200 - 300 $....so i decided to order off of amazon from the uk or if it permits me, order from the states. our salespeople working in head-growshops are well educated but in products that have been on the market for a while. trending and up and coming products such as purging bho are rather new here, but i try to keep up to date with whats going on in the states. so my question is, which brand or what type of purge kit is suitable enough to make quality shatter - concentrates? 
incase details are required please let me know, any form of help will be very much apppreciated!


----------



## Trimoty (Jun 19, 2018)

Some folks accomplish full vacuum... and afterward BURP outside air once again into the chamber for a second.. consequently diminishing the vacuum by only a minor piece. full vacuums can pull terps (flavor) and THC out of the oil in the event that you got excessively warm. indeed, even on an extremely sweltering summer day... a full vacuum for a really long time of a period can suck terpenes and THC from the oil.


----------



## somedude584 (Jun 22, 2018)

Posting in a 2 year old thread...


----------



## The Hippy (Jun 25, 2018)

Hey guys forgive my newbie-ness
I'd like to try filtering my oils. A few Q if I may?
Where could i get a basic filter system at a reasonable price. I don't putting a few bucks into something. I hate buying shit twice. 
Trouble is I don't know what I need. 
Is this the best option?





Pic from skunkfarm
Any help would be appreciated. 
Should it be glass over plastic. I see a lot of plastic stuff being sold. 
A link to a decent basic reusable setup would appreciated
Thanks


----------

